# Quota Work Permit Renewal



## neilkennedy (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello

I have been working in SA for the past 2.5 years on a quota work permit. It expires in March 2014 so I'm starting to think about the joyous prospect of going to home affairs to renew it!!

Does anyone know the earliest that I can apply for a renewal - I think I read that you can only re-apply within 3 months of expiry but can't find confirmation.

Also, the home affairs website suggests that renewal is automatic if you're still working in the same position (which I am) and that minimal documentation is required. But elsewhere I've read that they can ask for police clearance, medical report etc. Anyone been through this process and can help?

Thanks

Neil


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You can only apply for an extension within 3 months of the permit due to expire. It will be a full application with the exception of the application forms being different. Unfortunately it is not automatic.


----------



## bumlaka (May 20, 2015)

i have a quota work permit expiring next year december i dont know if i should apply for permanent residence.


----------

